# تجربتي في حماية وجهية السياره في نانو شيلد‏



## نانو شيلد (29 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا اخواني احد شركاء النجاح لشركة نانو شيلد بقدم تجربته في احد منتديات السيارات


تجربتي في حماية وجهية السياره في نانو شيلد‏





camry1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> اليوم راح انقل لكم تجربتي مع حماية النانو سيراميك من شركة نانو شيلد بعد تجربتها لأكثر من 3 شهور
> ...




ان ارضيناكم فتحدثوا عنا و ان لاحظتم قصورا فتحدثوا الينا
















الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل












































​


----------



## نانو شيلد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: تجربتي في حماية وجهية السياره في نانو شيلد‏*





نانو شيلد و حماية وجهية كامري



ان ارضيناكم فتحدثوا عنا و ان لاحظتم قصورا فتحدثوا الينا
















الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل






























​


----------

